# Écran stroboscopique sur un PowerBook G4



## mahler (25 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour  

Depuis hier, j'ai un problème avec mon PowerBook G4, et je me demandais si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...

Hier matin, j'étais en train de travailler sur mon ordinateur quand j'ai entendu un curieux cliquetis venant de l'écran, qui a clignoté quelques fois, mais qui est revenu à la normale. Le soir, quand j'ai ouvert mon portable, surprise: il clignotait compulsivement, un peu comme un stroboscope. Les performances de l'ordinateur, elles, n'étaient pas touchées.

J'ai branché un écran externe: ça affiche très bien, sans problème. J'ai aussi découvert que si je diminue la luminosité de l'écran, le clignotement intense diminue de plus en plus, jusqu'à cesser totalement quand la luminosité est à son plus bas...

Avez-vous une idée?? Est-ce vraiment ce que je pense: l'écran va péter d'un jour à l'autre?

Mahler


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2008)

Je pense que c'est le tube néon de rétroéclairage de l'écran qui est sur le point de claquer.... un passage en SAV s'impose.


----------



## mahler (26 Janvier 2008)

Merci Remy  

C'est cher, ce truc? J'imagine que ça tourne autour des 250-300$CAN (160-200)..

Mahler


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2008)

Aucune idée... désolé

regardes par exemple sur le site www.pbparts.com

Je n'y ai jamais rien acheté car les frais d'expedition vers la France sont prohibitifs... mais pour Québec, c'est peut-être acceptable


----------



## Arlequin (26 Janvier 2008)

mahler a dit:


> Merci Remy
> 
> C'est cher, ce truc? J'imagine que ça tourne autour des 250-300$CAN (160-200&#8364..
> 
> Mahler




Je pense que tu es loin du compte....... malheureusement

D'autant que l'écran sera probablement remplacé en entier.... pas uniquement le rétro-éclairage...

Sur ce site de pièces, l'écran complet est vendu entre 600 et 700 USD !!!! tout dépend du modèle exact de ton PB .... jetes y un coup d'oeil.... mais bon... à ce prix là ......


regarde aussi un peu plus bas (sur mon lien), ils vendent également le circuit qui gère le rétro..... où est spécifié: 
"A bad inverter board can cause a dead backlight" .... sait on jamais......


----------



## shadokmac (9 Mars 2008)

mahler a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Depuis hier, j'ai un problème avec mon PowerBook G4, et je me demandais si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...



Le PowerBook d'une amie a exactement le même problème : effet stroboscopique, sur un PowerBook 15" sous 10.4.11

J'ai remarqué un lien entre l'arrêt (temporaire) de l'effet stroboscopique et le branchement du cordon d'alimentation. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait nous dire à quoi correspond ce type de panne ? Faut-il vraiment changer l'écran ? Car l'écran marche bien par intermittence. Cette histoire de lien avec l'alimentation me donne à penser que le problème hardware se situe ailleurs, mais en même temps je n'en sais rien. Une idée donc ?

Merci !!


----------

